# UVC Lampe wann anstellen



## foja (19. Sep. 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde brauche euren Rat.
Gibt es einen Unterschied in der wirkung bei inbetriebnahme der UVC Lampe  über Tag oder Nacht. Habe eine UVC mit 36 Watt und eine mit 11 Watt welche im wechsel betrieben werden sollen. Welche wann ??


----------



## Wilm (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: UVC Lampe wann anstellen*

Hallo Foja,

UVC-Lampen mögen es überhaupt nicht, wenn sie dauerhaft ein- und wieder ausgeschaltet werden. 

Wenn Du die Kosten für eine neue Röhre in Relation zu der Energieersparnis setzt, kommt Dich das dauerhafte umschalten teurer, als wenn die große Röhre durchläuft.

Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende,
 Wilm


----------



## koifischfan (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: UVC Lampe wann anstellen*



> UVC-Lampen mögen es überhaupt nicht, wenn sie dauerhaft ein- und wieder ausgeschaltet werden.


:shock Warum?

Es ist doch nur eine Leuchtstofflampe ohne Leuchtstoff.


----------



## squidy (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: UVC Lampe wann anstellen*

Hallo zusammen

Leuchtstoffröhren, sind für Dauerbetrieb. Sie brauchen viel Strom zum Starten (durch die induzierte Spannung), das schadet ihnen, das ewige an, aus, an, macht sie kaputt.

Der Dauerbetrieb ist genau ihr Vorteil, da sie wenn sie mal brennen, im Betrieb bei gleicher Leistung effektiver sind als die Glühlampen. 

Unabhängig ob nun eine UVC (meist PL Leuchtmittel) oder FL das prinzip bleibt gleich  In der Praxis werden die FL für Dauerbetrieb eingesetzt, achtet mal darauf (in Büros sind FL und im Flur oder Klo normale Glühlampen) 

Da man die UVC ja zum Keimtöten braucht, macht es auch wenig sinn die UVC über Nacht auszuschalten bzw mit weniger Leistung zu "beleuchten".


----------



## koifischfan (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: UVC Lampe wann anstellen*



> Leuchtstoffröhren, sind für Dauerbetrieb.


Glühlampen auch. 

Eine angegebene Lebensdauer von z.B. 15000 Stunden (100%) bezieht sich auf einen Schaltrythmus von drei Stunden, also 2,75h ein und 0,25h aus. Bei weniger bzw. längeren Schaltzyklen verlängert sich die Lebensdauer.

Wird die UV-Lampe in 2,75h zu 0,25h betrieben, schafft sie z.B. 8000h. Brennt (  ) sie nun im Dauerbetrieb, sind es vielleicht 12000h. Nach einem Jahr (8760h) sollte sie aber gewechselt werden, obwohl erst zwei Drittel der Lebensdauer erreicht sind. 

Ergo, das Einzige was zählt ist der Stromverbrauch.

@foja
Ich kann dir deine Frage zwar nicht beantworten. Aber du brauchst keine Angst zu haben, die Lebensdauer der Lampe unnötig zu verkürzen und damit zusätzliche finanzielle Ausgaben zu haben.

PS: Wir setzen mittlerweile Energiesparlampen in Treppenhäusern ein.


----------



## Wilm (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: UVC Lampe wann anstellen*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Eine angegebene Lebensdauer von z.B. 15000 Stunden (100%) bezieht sich auf einen Schaltrythmus von drei Stunden, also 2,75h ein und 0,25h aus.



Hallo Koifischfan, oder wie auch immer Dein Name ist,

der Testzyklus 165/15 bezieht sich nur auf allgemeine Leuchtmittel. Sobald es sich um spezielle Leuchtmittel handelt, wird dieser Zyklus nicht angewandt. Eine UVC-Lampe, die ich dauerhaft schalte, wird weniger Elektronen emittieren können. Damit sinkt zwar die Leuchtdauer nicht, jedoch ist die Strahlungsintensität geringer. Was bringt eine UVC-Leuchtstoffröhre, wenn sie mir kein UVC-Spektrum mehr zur Verfügung stellt ?

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## squidy (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: UVC Lampe wann anstellen*

@ Wilm  

hatte ich vergessen den elektronenverlust bzw die uvc strahlung die rapide nachlässt  wollte eigentlich darauf hinaus 

@koifisch

jaja die lieben energiesparlampen  wohl das unwirschaftlichste was es gibt (nicht zu recyclen) und total falsch eingesetzt, gerade als durchgangsbeleuchtung 

man kann alles, überall betreiben, nur ob es dafür gedacht ist. deine schaltzyklen sind ok da man ja dem kunden eine ungefähre lebensdauer angeben muss. nicht desto trotz sie brennt länger wenn man sie nicht ausschalten würde und vorallem  heller ( bei UVC hald mit mehr UV strahlung  ).

ja auch glühlampen sind für dauerbertieb aber haben nur knapp 5% lichtausbeute bei der gleichen leistung wie FL 

schönenen sonntag


----------



## Redlisch (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: UVC Lampe wann anstellen*

Hallo,

eine UVC Röhre wird auch nach 20000h Licht abgeben, nur nicht in dem Spectrum welches wir wollen.

Wenn man hier im Forum suchen würde, so trift man auch auf den Nachweis wie sich eine UVC Röhre verhält.

Und zwar [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1/]HIER[/URL] !



> Koifischfan:
> Aber du brauchst keine Angst zu haben, die Lebensdauer der Lampe unnötig zu verkürzen und damit zusätzliche finanzielle Ausgaben zu haben.





Axel


----------

